# Hypersensitivity of Dopamine,Serotonin and Norepinepherine Receptors



## SomeEnglishGuy (Dec 30, 2019)

I have been told hypersensitivity of serotonin, dopamine, norepinepherine receptors is the cause of my DP, angry mood swings and general anxiety/depression. My psychiatrist told me there's not any meds worth trying, and I should just wait it out for 2-3 years.

Does anyone know of any meds/lifestyle choices that would help? Thinking of seeing a neuropsychiatrist.

I'm thinking anti psychotics would work due to blocking of dopamine, serotonin and noradrenaline. Ofc this is a last resort, perhaps low-dose atypical antipsychotic. Lamotrigine?

Also considering Stellate Ganglion Block


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, some shrinks... what the fuck have they even based that on? That's probably barely a thing, certainly something I have never heard of. My doctor told me to just wait for 1 to 2 years with barely giving a reason. Absolute arsehole.

My advice would be get a second opinion from another health professional. How did your symptoms of depersonalization disorder start? If it was a panic attack on weed/a psychedelic, then you most probably have primary depersonalization disorder. If that is how things started, work from there to get a proper diagnosis and start working through the medications that help some people.


----------



## SomeEnglishGuy (Dec 30, 2019)

Broken said:


> Hi, some shrinks... what the fuck have they even based that on? That's probably barely a thing, certainly something I have never heard of. My doctor told me to just wait for 1 to 2 years with barely giving a reason. Absolute arsehole.
> 
> My advice would be get a second opinion from another health professional. How did your symptoms of depersonalization disorder start? If it was a panic attack on weed/a psychedelic, then you most probably have primary depersonalization disorder. If that is how things started, work from there to get a proper diagnosis and start working through the medications that help some people.


i got mine from a severe MDMA comedown (which was anxiety and panic attacks) also dealing with mild anxiety and quite bad depression.

i tried St. John's wort in December 2019 for 2 days, coming off it sent me into severe anxiety and severe DP again...

I also became very sensitive to caffeine since dpdr. I don't really know what's going on. I believe an antipsychotic might help me.

i basically got over dpdr, to the point it didn't bother me....only to be rewarded with depression. WtF is wrong with me .

she didn't inspire much confidence. Especially when she talked about how smoking pot a year or two before taking MDMA, "warmed up the receptors for this to happen" wtf lol


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeah that is typical start of Depersonalization Disorder, so you are in the right place. A panic attack/anxiety when psychedelics are involved is very common for this to start. It is thought to be caused by the frontal part of the brain (personality, will power, control of attention etc) suppresses emotions from the insula and amygdala. How that is overcome or reversed we dont really know yet

Some people react to an SSRI with lamotrigine which is an anticonvulsant, so maybe hypersensitive receptors lol. Or not. But it is thought that glutamate may be involved and the brain is overactive. God knows what will help though, I have tried it all and nothing really helps me. But I would try and start with those drugs if you havent tried them yet


----------



## SomeEnglishGuy (Dec 30, 2019)

Broken said:


> Yeah that is typical start of Depersonalization Disorder, so you are in the right place. A panic attack/anxiety when psychedelics are involved is very common for this to start. It is thought to be caused by the frontal part of the brain (personality, will power, control of attention etc) suppresses emotions from the insula and amygdala. How that is overcome or reversed we dont really know yet
> 
> Some people react to an SSRI with lamotrigine which is an anticonvulsant, so maybe hypersensitive receptors lol. Or not. But it is thought that glutamate may be involved and the brain is overactive. God knows what will help though, I have tried it all and nothing really helps me. But I would try and start with those drugs if you havent tried them yet


my p doc said an SSRI will make me worse, as the receptors need a 'rest'. I have a feeling lamotrigine might help me as i suffer from bad mood swings as well.

I don't see why I can't try lamotrigine since it has no effect on my 'hypersensitive' dopamine serotonin and norepinephrine receptors.

i only had the emotional suppression part for a few days (directly after MDMA and St. John's wort) when I was severely depersonalized


----------

